# The boys got a haircut



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I dropped them off at the groomers with a tons of pictures. I think she did a great job. I think they were a little self conscience, but they are better now. 

Here's my camera hog Boomer


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's Helo - he never stays still


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Close up of faces


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Absolutely adorable babies!:thumbsup::thumbsup::wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

They both look absoultely adorable! Great cuts!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

they r two hunks !


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They are so cute!
Boomer is a little poser!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What a cute pair!


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

I love the cuts! That's perfect for summer!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

helo and boomer are super adorable! i love them together. how are they settling in?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

They look GREAT!!! What cutie boys.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

they are both adorable and I love boomer's facial cut!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

very cute, they did a great job!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the cuts. I know one day I will have Mercedes in a puppy cut.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hehe, they look so excited standing up infront of the camery. totall adorable, :wub::wub:
I think the groomer gave them a very pretty cut. 
*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Both the boys look great! I love their new cuts.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

cute haircuts and adorable boys ^_^

Kat


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Adorable cuts and boys!!! Funny how one loves the camera and the other doesn't. lol


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Very cute summer do's!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness are they growing up! Wow how time flies. They look adorable. Your groomer did a great job.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

They look great!!! What cuties!!!! One of these days really soon, Daisy & Gracie are gonna get their summer do's... last time we went to the dog park, they got stickers stuck in their long leg fur


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love their cuts, gorgeous :wub::wub:


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

cute, cute, cute, love the cuts!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Adorable photos!!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Rita, they are just darling! You just gave me the courage to give Halle a puppy cut in May! Thankyou.
Vicki


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love the pictures of the two of them in their pen, love their haircuts


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

In these pictures you can really see the family resemblance to my Cadie, especially in the second picture of Boomer.  

Thanks for sharing your sweet boys. B)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Those boys are ADORABLE! They look like that have personality plus. Their cuts look wonderful!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are two cuties!


----------

